# Replacing motherboard capacitors



## SidingCo (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok. With the expert help of Dai, I found that I have leaky capacitors on my motherboard. About 7 to be exact. MOBO is Asus A7N8X. Capacitors are the 5 between the northbridge and processor and 2 toward the AGP slot. I have done a ton of research on the 'capacitor problem'. Has anyone tried this? I can find them on ebay, and they arent that expensive. I guess I am wondering if this is really complex to do and whether or not it is worth it? Any input would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Replacing components on a MOB is tricky and not recommended! If you do want to try it be ready to buy a new board anyway, it only takes a Milli second to destroy a PC board. These boards are multi layered and not making a good solder joint at any of the layers and it will not work.


----------



## SidingCo (Feb 10, 2008)

Multilayered you say! Well thats enough to scare me away. I realize i will have to buy a new motherboard but to replace the same as i have is going to cost more than i want. Looks like $90 to buy the same or i was thinking of the Asrock board (socket a) for around $45. What do you think of Asrock? I thought if I heard someone mention they have done this i might try replacing them, it would only be about 10 bucks. Man, the amount of money wasted because of corporate idiots!... Thanks oldmn! Gig Harbor eh? cool name.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with oldmn, replacing that many something is problably gunna go wrong, if it was 1 or 2 I might give it a go.

If you could find a asrock board from a retailor I would give that a go as they are usually decent boards but you could also check ebay for Abit or Asus. I have also used biostar socket a boards in a pinch and never had problems with them.


----------



## Sybex (Nov 23, 2007)

Replacing the motherboard capacitors is no big deal if you have the use of a good de- soldering station, when desoldering the capacitors you need to fully clean out the through plated holes as this board is multi layered, when re fitting the capacitors you will need to make sure they are fitted the correct way around as electrolitic capacitors have a polarity. Fitted the wrong way around and bang goes the capacitor. I know this information due to the type of work I do (Electronic Engineer). Good luck if you go ahead with this project.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Sybex
Not to many people have access to a good Weller soldering station. Let alone have the expertise to work on PC boards.
Qualifications:
2M certified (PC board repair)
Built prototype Pc boards for the Navy Post Grad School Monterey.
Weller rework station $1529.00
http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/weller/rework/wr3000m.htm
That's a couple of MOB's.


----------



## Sybex (Nov 23, 2007)

oldmn
It's good to come across someone who is on my wave lengh, anyway I did say 'IF' you have the use of a good de-soldering station.
http://www.longs.co.uk/acatalog/weller.html
I do agree with you , That's a couple of MOB's
Cheers Buddy


----------



## missyD (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, if your board is done anyway, why not take a shot at it?????

I don't understand any reluctance - if nothing else you'll learn something about soldering capacitors onto a pc board. --- Old pc boards are really easy to obtain to practice on. I say - give it a go! 
missy


----------

